# Has anyone done this?



## bx24d (Jan 19, 2009)

First time post for me. Love the site. I have a gravel driveway about 400ft long and am tired of power brushing the gravel back onto it every spring. I thought of cutting a pvc pip length-wise and sliding it over the cutting edge of either my 72inch rear blade (tractor) or 6.5 ft western plow (pick up) to "soften the blow to the driveway. I don't mind so much if it's there's some snow left on the driveway as my family all has 4wd. If it works well, I suppose a metal pip could be welded to the cutting edge for a permanent solution. Any thoughts?


----------



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

It works, several people on this site have done this with a PVC pipe do a search I am sure you'll find the posts.
Good luck


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicsounds like a great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowell_Ma_Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

Great idea, I like it just for a gravel driveway.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

I have seen it done with a metal pipe, and they welded tabs on it so it could be bungee corded on from the back to make it stay one. A pvc pipe would not last overly long though if you plow with it alot. However, it does work quite well from what I have seen.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Scroll down on this page... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24709&page=13
... and you'll see a red jeep with a piece of pipe on his Western plow. Contact him and I'm sure he can give you some advice.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

I know they don't seem to be too popular around here, but how about a set of shoes? Works for me on the gravel drives I do.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. After plowing it for 23 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard. Thank you Avitare for the suggestions. Check out the yard guard thread at http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&highlight=yard+guard&page=3

My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## zimmm (Jul 27, 2006)

Coevring the cutting edge with pipe works hands down better than shoes for avoiding gravel in the lawn. Made mine from 3" schedule 40 and works beautifully and should last a while. I do my 100x100ft parking area, my 100 ft drive, plus my neighbors 1000ft of gravel driveway. Will never use shoes again. Trying to drop and then raise the plowup a little just doesn't work with the variations where I plow. Only bad part was all the cutting blades for the grinder that I went through when cutting the pipe. I made mine for a Fisher and was real easy to add tabs to the end and bolt to the base angle of the plow. I plan on making one for my Dad's meyer plow this summer and am thinking that a tab could be welded to the pipe and bolted to the plow using some of the bolts for the cutting edge.


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

Next season, I'll either use the pipe on my gravel driveway, or the slick contraption from abbert55 in this thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&highlight=yard+guard&page=4



abbert55 said:


> I have used a 1/2" thick A/R (abraision resistant) plate 6" wide and as long as my blade. A welding shop will have this on hand or be able to order it for you. Simply have them break a 22-30 degree angle 1" back from the leading edge and then weld round stock to fasten it where the shoes would attach. This plate glides over gravel, grass, and actually floats your blade. It is very simple to install or remove. 2 pins and throw it in the back of the truck. It will last for several seasons since the square footage is greater than the pipe. Hope this works for you as well, Al


Anyone want to fab this for me?


----------

